# Dragon rp anyone?



## Vorelover467 (Mar 5, 2017)

Is anyone interested in a one on one dragon vore rp? If so, let me know in the comments so we can either rp over notes, Skype, and/or kik. I can do multiple rp's at once.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Mar 6, 2017)

You forgot to add vore in the title, so you really should fix that immediately


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 6, 2017)

Will it be anything like this?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Mar 7, 2017)

Oh cool, I've been blocked by the lover of vore, lovely


----------



## Vorelover467 (Mar 8, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Will it be anything like this?


Pretty much yeah.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 8, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Oh cool, I've been blocked by the lover of vore, lovely


#rekt XD


----------



## Madoneverything (Jul 18, 2017)

Soft or hard vore?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 3, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> Soft or hard vore?


Soft. Non fatal


----------



## Madoneverything (Aug 3, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Soft. Non fatal


Good, I like it like that.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 12, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> Good, I like it like that.


So do you want to rp?


----------



## Madoneverything (Aug 12, 2017)

Sure, as long as I can be anthro.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 12, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> Sure, as long as I can be anthro.


Of course.


----------



## Madoneverything (Aug 12, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Of course.


I'm free on discord.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 12, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> I'm free on discord.


I don't have discord sadly.


----------



## Madoneverything (Aug 13, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> I don't have discord sadly.


Notes then.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm still getting notifications from a thread that belongs to someone that blocked me


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 14, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> Notes then.


On here or main FA?


----------



## Madoneverything (Aug 15, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> On here or main FA?


Here


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 17, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> Here


Ok, convo me.


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 26, 2017)

I would let you eat me over and over again,(vore is and always was my biggest fetish!!!


----------

